# WTB SET HANDLE BARS  AND PEDALS FOR A 1964 SCHWINN STINGRAY



## popmachines (May 7, 2018)

Looking to buy a nice set of original handle bars and pedals  for 1964 Schwinn Deluxe Stingray.  E-mail to popmachines@hotmail.com  or call (419) 566-8401


----------



## popmachines (May 15, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (May 26, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jun 4, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jun 18, 2018)

Still lookingt


----------



## popmachines (Jun 24, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jul 1, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jul 6, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jul 14, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 14, 2018)

C.S.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 14, 2018)

C.S.


----------



## popmachines (Jul 22, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jul 28, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 28, 2018)

popmachines said:


> Still looking




Pm sent


----------



## popmachines (Aug 12, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 12, 2018)

popmachines said:


> Still looking




Did you look at mine ? Never got a reply .

Thank you again 
Rafael


----------



## popmachines (Aug 19, 2018)

Rafael, the pictures were not that clear


----------



## popmachines (Aug 19, 2018)

still looking


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 19, 2018)

popmachines said:


> Rafael, the pictures were not that clear




Is this your response from my pm I sent on June 14 ? Lol


----------



## popmachines (Aug 29, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Sep 19, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 19, 2018)

64 bars on ebay for 59$


----------



## popmachines (Sep 27, 2018)

Still looking for a nice set


----------



## popmachines (Oct 24, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Nov 5, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Nov 24, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Dec 25, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jan 13, 2019)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jan 27, 2019)

Still looking


----------

